# Best Place for Bettas?



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Whats the best place to find Bettas? Preferably around all those stores in the Markham/Scarborough Area. 

Looking at some fancier stuff, not those purple petstore veiltails!

And what price range would I be looking at?


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

out of all the stores I have seen within the Markham/Scarborough area I would have to say the best place would be Franks. He has a large variety of bettas all in pretty good condition and they are some of the more exotic species of betta, plus he has been having a 65% off on all bettas this past while though I'm not sure if its still going on since he is currently on vacation. The price range would be from as low as $15-50+. Stores that come in at a close second would be luckys and aquapet/kowloon.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Currently on vacation.. does that mean the store's closed? I've never been anywhere other than BA's/Petsmart for stuff, I was hoping a more independent store would be better for livestock so I was thinking of checking out my options for more Bettas.

Does Franks also have a good variety of Cichlids? And if he doesn't have what I want, can he custom order? I was planning on getting a couple Bolivian Rams at the same time I got a Betta because its a long trip :S

Thanks alot


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

Bretzz said:


> Currently on vacation.. does that mean the store's closed? I've never been anywhere other than BA's/Petsmart for stuff, I was hoping a more independent store would be better for livestock so I was thinking of checking out my options for more Bettas.
> 
> Does Franks also have a good variety of Cichlids? And if he doesn't have what I want, can he custom order? I was planning on getting a couple Bolivian Rams at the same time I got a Betta because its a long trip :S
> 
> Thanks alot


store's closed. LOTS of bettas, be ready to spend a good hour checking each one out...bring a bit more money. he has no cichlids other than some red parrots. he can custom order but be ready to pay a huge buck for them. no bolivian rams at his place. sold out of gbr at the moment. does have a couple apisto agassizzi for 5.50. he also has various types of angelfish. mixed priced at 1.50-2, mixed veils priced at 2, european koi, priced at 4, red high back wild angels priced at 50. he also has some red swordtails (some of the best) for 5-7, some NICE guppies for 2-5 bucks. various types of shrimps. pm me if you want some more info...


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok thanks for the info!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Apparently Mike @ Finatics has added Betta's to his growing inventory too:

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Finatics_Aquarium_Store_-291475.html

If the link doesn't work, then here's the cut/paste from his ad on 10th Aug:

Hello again everyone... I just got in some STUNNING SHOW QUALITY MALE BETTAS... delta tails, half moons and split tails! GORGEOUS colors as I "hand picked" these myself!!! Most private breeders would sell these fish at $20 and more but I am selling them all at only $9.99 each! I have gotten in over 50 fish so hurry in for best selection! My camera is broken or else I would take some pics and have them posted (chris878 where are you!).... anyways drop in and see for yourself... thanks for looking! mb

ALSO..... I have just gotten in some BEAUTIFUL male peacocks! 3"-4" O.B. peacocks, Dragon Bloods, and more.... over 70 fish to choose from and only $19.99 each! volume discounts can be given! these are a must see to appreciate! AMAZING BLUES AND ORANGES!!!!

ALSO I have a lot of other nice new fish in stock too at amazing prices! I always offer "buy 5 get 1 free" too so don't forget to come in and check out the most amazing selection of cichlids in Ontario! thanks for looking... mb

FINATICS AQUARIUM

599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH

CLOSED MONDAYS, TUESDAYS and WEDNESDAYS FOR SERVICE CALLS!

OPEN THURSDAYS AND FRIDAYS FROM 11AM TO 9PM

OPEN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FROM 11AM TO 5PM

PHONE 416-265-2026


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Frank's is a great store for dry goods too, gives discount ALL the time.

Everything I've bought from him has been healthy and of great quality.

Also expect to spend a good amount of time talking to him. (Bring a notepad)  

Anyone know when he will be back?


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

show quality males for 10 bucks is very good.. ill have to check those out as well


----------

